# OT: No Yao vs. Oden this season



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Top draft pick Greg Oden likely to miss rookie season with Trail Blazers*



> PORTLAND, Ore. (AP) -- Greg Oden, the top pick in this year's NBA draft, likely will miss his first season with the Portland Trail Blazers after surgery on his right knee Thursday.
> 
> Doctors found cartilage damage during an exploratory procedure, and team physician Dr. Don Roberts performed microfracture surgery to repair the damage.
> 
> ...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Sucks for the Blazers. 

But I thought that Yao/Oden match up was overrated anyway. Something about Oden just never made me high on him like everyone else. I always thought Durant is and will be the better player from that draft.

BTW, I copied your sig, I think all of us need to do it as well


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> BTW, I copied your sig, I think all of us need to do it as well


No prob. :biggrin:


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I feel bad for the Blazers. That's okay. One less opponent for Yao to be worry about.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Great idea OneBadLT, I'll get around to copying it too later 

Yao's so gonna destroy everyone next season its not even funny (well, its funny for us, not for them)


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn sucks for the Blazers.

Wonder how they feel about the Zach Randolph trade now.........


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

it was hard to see oden stopping yao anyway, i guess it saved oden some embarrassment


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Sucks to see the #1 go down like that.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Wonder how they feel about the Zach Randolph trade now......


When Steve Patterson came aboard it was the beginning of the whole image clean up campaign. Kevin Pritchard has continued that. Randolph won't be missed.

Looking at Portland's roster without Oden and it is still pretty nice. I would have to give the edge to Houston if Yao went down but, Joe Pryz is no slouch. They boast a pretty good lineup. The only problem for them is that there is no size behind Joe Pryz however, Raef did kill Houston from the outside when he played for Boston that one year though.

C - Pryzbilla/LaFrentz (kinda weak.)
PF - Frye/Aldridge/McRoberts (That is pretty strong.)
SF - Outlaw/JJones
SG - Webster/JJack (Again pretty strong)
PG - BRoy/Blake/Sergio (I would rather have this group of PG's)

This is a tough argument. I think experience is going to be the issue with this young team but, Roy and Blake know how to run an offense.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

roy at pg, i dont think so buddy.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> When Steve Patterson came aboard it was the beginning of the whole image clean up campaign. Kevin Pritchard has continued that. Randolph won't be missed.
> 
> Looking at Portland's roster without Oden and it is still pretty nice. I would have to give the edge to Houston if Yao went down but, Joe Pryz is no slouch. They boast a pretty good lineup. The only problem for them is that there is no size behind Joe Pryz however, Raef did kill Houston from the outside when he played for Boston that one year though.
> 
> ...


They were mediocre last season with that same team + Randolph, and he was their leading scorer. Randolph will be missed. I still think trading him was the right move, but now without Oden, they'll be even worse this season.

Oh, and Aldridge should start over Frye, Jack is a PG and Roy starts at SG.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I feel so bad for the blazers fans. Oden will not be back until next season which means he will be an 08-09 rookie (experience wise). This pushes Portland's championship hunt another season. In addition, there is no guarantee that he can bounce back 100%.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I thought Houston wanted to draft Roy to play PG? So, flip flop Jack and Roy. Roy is the starting SG.

I still think they have alot of talent. They just don't have the size but, they will be better than last year.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

We wont miss Zach too much when we get Derrick Rose next year!


----------

